# female guppy tricked me



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

you would think that after all these years of having guppies i would be able to tell when one was about to drop her fry.:chair:
However my new girl -black with blue tail- looked a bit boxy and was breathing fast but her gravid spot was barely developed. Ate like a pig and got into it with the female platy. Anyway she dropped her fry the other night. I was able to catch 10 but there are 3 scooting around in the tank that the other fish and I can't catch.
This girl is fairly aggressive for a guppy. She is smaller than the platy but has intimidated the poor platy and has roughed her up so that she is missing scales.
I need to move the guppy out but she is not large enough to put in the main tank just yet as they are bigger fish and I do want her next batch of fry. how shall I protect the platy without making her unhappy and without putting her in the main tank? All my tanks are loaded.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

dividers or totes.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

At the pet stores they have this contraption called a breeder. It floats at the top of your aquarium and its very useful to use when a fish is prego, if you want to get them prego, babies, or sickness. I like the plastic ones vs. the netted ones. Easier to clean. They run about 7$.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have 3 of those and I would not leave a fish in them for more than a couple of days. The pregnant females do not like to be in them and I find that it stresses them out to be put there when awaiting their fry.
This girl is aggressive and has torn the scales off my platy so i am going to have to find a different fix for her for the next 3 weeks. As soon as she has her fry she can go into community.


----------

